
What are the psychological origins of procrastination? - marvel_boy
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2015/10/what-are-the-psychological-origins-of-procrastination/?utm_content=bufferf2a5c&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
marvel_boy
I think here is the key point.

"Because people are motivated to maintain a positive self-concept, goals
connected closely to one’s sense of self or identity take on much more value."
I think here is the key point.

